# 9.9 Evinrude won't idle



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

I've done everything i can think of to fix it, replaced gaskets, idle tube, nozzle well, float, and needle. any suggestions. looks like ethenol jacked it up, the bowl was all gummed up and that idle tube was dry rotted. it'll crank after i choke it and then push the choke in it'll crank and idle for about 2 or 3 seconds. any ideas??:surrender:


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Check your snap-on fuel fittings to the motor and on the tank, there is an o-ring in there. It get hard and lets air in, I have to replace mine about once a year. I just had this problem again last week. Ethanol? probably.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe some trash in fuel pump?


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Flounder Hounder said:


> Check your snap-on fuel fittings to the motor and on the tank, there is an o-ring in there. It get hard and lets air in, I have to replace mine about once a year. I just had this problem again last week. Ethanol? probably.


thanks i'll try that. Just get a new fuel line, w/ a bulb and everything probably the best bet.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> Maybe some trash in fuel pump?


checked that too. it looks fine. thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

*Ignition System*

My 9.9 Johnson was acting up. Would crank then it would cut out if I didnt give it alot of throttle. Then it would die and be hard to start. Thought cleaning the carb would solve my problems and it did not. Then I replaced the Charge coil and the Sensor and that solved all of my problems. (these are located under the flywheel). Has been running great ever since. Thought I would share my experience.. Good Luck..


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Flounder Hounder said:


> Check your snap-on fuel fittings to the motor and on the tank, there is an o-ring in there. It get hard and lets air in, I have to replace mine about once a year. I just had this problem again last week. Ethanol? probably.


 put a whole new fuel line on, still doing it.


----------

